

Does SEO kill great writing? - silktide
http://blog.silktide.com/2011/10/does-seo-kill-great-writing/

======
swellboy
I generally find it pretty simple to weave in SEO friendly terms into my
writing (I'm a reporter/editor). I really don't think it's that much of a
stretch

